# WTT: 2007 55cm celeste Bianchi FG lite for 57cm



## shani (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm buying my brother's FG Lite for a steal, but the downside is that he's 3" shorter than me. I'm looking to swap my celeste green 55cm FG Lite for a 57cm. My frame is a 2007, raced for one season, never crashed. It's been a spare bike for the past two years. Unfortunately, I don't have pictures just yet. 


I'll also consider other trades, too, so fire away. 

Thanks

<IMG src="https://img121.imageshack.us/img121/135/img2981l.jpg"/>


----------



## Ruimteaapje (May 2, 2008)

Celeste, Campagnolo, ITM, can't go wrong there. Perhaps a set of Neutron wheels and celeste Ciussi bottle holders but that's just my nitpicking


----------

